

Ask HN: Finding people in London? - olliejudge

I've lived in London my whole life however I've never really been able to find like minded people within my social circle.
I'm an ex-military digital security specialist and looking to start some kind of company down the line, but right now I'm looking to just meet some people within the tech industry.
Is there certain places you guys hang out or any specific meetups I should be attending. Failing that does anyone here want to share some stories and ideas over a coffee or a shot?
======
revorad
I met some interesting people at the HN meetup a couple of months ago. I
believe there's one every month. Have a look at
<http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/>. There are also regular iphone, ruby and
python dev meetups.

What are you working on at the moment?

~~~
nailer
where are the python meet ups? Last I checked there was a London Python users
group but their page was dead and they hadn't run anything for years. thanks.

~~~
micrypt
There's the monthly London Python Code Dojo (which is excellent).
Announcements are on the python-uk mailing list.
<http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/python-uk>

------
Satinel
London Hackpace <http://london.hackspace.org.uk/>

Its near the Hoxton railway station.

Am an InfoSec student, so if your looking for any potential employees do call
me.

~~~
revorad
Wow, that looks fun!

------
ig1
There are a _lot_ of tech meetups in London, you could literally go to a
different one every night if you wanted to. Finding out about them is slightly
trickier as they're all organized in different places (mailing lists,
facebook, meetup, etc.)

I've found the best way to find out about them is to follow tech people on
twitter.

If your looking for startup events check out this blog post I wrote about the
startup scene in london:

[http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/06/london-startup-
event-g...](http://blog.awesomezombie.com/2010/06/london-startup-event-
guide.html)

------
boothead
Hi Mate,

I'm an ex bootneck now programming in an investment bank. The London Financial
Python User group is a good meeting to go to - usually about once every two
months.

What are you into now?

------
pkirkham
If you're into Agile then Skillsmatter ( <http://skillsmatter.com/> ) has a
lot of free events

Or there's eXtreme Tuesday Club - <http://xpday-
london.editme.com/eXtremeTuesdayClub>

Or if you want to meet a bunch of testers ( and me ) - London Tester Gathering
- <http://www.meetup.com/agiletesting/>

